# How about that Big Eddie Schultz?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Your local "hero" from Fargo is on one of our local Twin Cities radio stations nowadays from 2 until 5 in the afternoon. He's gone national. Is he still on the radio up there in Fargo in the mornings? He seems to be more bombastic and strident than he was when I listened to him in Fargo on our way through town. He sounds like Rush, but he's now a strident liberal. Is it an act? He sure ****** off some of the righties who call in.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Does he really take calls from the right? I heard he was screening most of the right at first but he wasn't getting enough attaboy calls from the left.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I would say that 90% of the calls are from the left. There are a few righties that get through.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Every now and then he gets some really stupid calls, so I kind of bellieve him when he says he is not screening calls.

Personally I have enjoyed the times I listened. Good for him.

Tom


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not saying Eddie is the answer...but it's about time we get someone on the radio with the OTHER point of view...listening to non-stop Limbaugh,Savage,and Hendry can get nauseating.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

AMEN to that, Ken.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

His view has changed not because of ideology but from the wanting to become a national player. Simply put he had limited opportunity to go on as a middle of the road or conservative. That left the left as a means out of ND.

To much of what he has to say is the same as listening to Limbaugh or Savage. If you seek only to listen to those that are extreme right or left then keep listening. If you are seeking information to make a educated choice on who to vote for then dig into the information available at other sources.

I tend to vote Rep but that does not mean that I will choose only a Rep candidate. I base my votes on many things. None of which is gathered from talking heads like Eddy or Rush.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are absolutely right Ron...but how many people are being brainwashed by the FAR RIGHT because that is all that is on the radio?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

About as many who are being brainwashed by the liberal mainstream media!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The principles of the left can't stand the scrutiny of discussion on a real time medium like talk radio because they cannot be supported factually. But getting mulitple sources of info is the best way to gather info and I like to listen to lib radio when I can find it and enjoy NPR as well. Its always good to hear the oppositions view point.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"I like to listen to lib radio when I can find it and enjoy NPR as well. Its always good to hear the oppositions view point"

Let me rephrase that....I like to watch Cons. TV when I can find it[FOX] 
It is always good to hear the opposition view point.

I actually like Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken we're getting closer and closer :lol: Kinda scary isn't it. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I told you I'm closer to the middle than the left.

At least O'Reilly is not on a constant Democrat/Liberal attack mode,like the Limbuagh,Savage,Hendry,Novack,Cal Thomas,etc attack squad.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

So, Ron. You are saying that Ed's persona is now an act just to get publicity and national coverage. I wonder if that is what Rush is all about too. I wouldn't be surprised. Many actors make a lot of money.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rush might be acting but the reason hes good at it is because he's consistantly conservative. He lambasts the Republicans when they deserve it (which is frequently) :lol: .


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rush is a drug addict who hides his addiction and condemns others.

Need I say more??? uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well Ken, do you differentiate between people in pain that become addicted to prescribed pain killers, and the stereotype of an addict thats using drugs for the purpose of getting high? I see a difference and not because its Rush. I suffered from a back injury, prior to my injury I felt the same way about drug use but pain has a way of changing your mind about drugs. I was lucky mine was in an area that could be operated on, although I ended up with a permanent limp I didn't have the pain anymore. Rushs' is in his neck and they have to go through the throat to operate on it and he didn't want to risk the loss of his ability to speak. Considering the surgeon left me with a limp it seemed like a pretty reasonable decision to me. I know you don't agree with him but I also know you're fair judge of things, so drug addict.... :eyeroll: I don't think so, full of BS from your perspective probably :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I listen to Rush, Eddy, Savage, etc. mainly for the entertainment value. Eddy lost alot of respect when he left his motto of taking calls cold and now screens calls because of someone "attacking" him personnally. That is what his show WAS about, talking about the issues. Even tho he would talk over opponents or cut them off, they got on. Now it is all about getting bigger nationally and I think losing his balls, oops,stance on taking calls cold will hurt him.

I hate it when anyone (radio, tv, etc) makes everything political and not about the actual issue at hand. I don't know if they do not know how ridiculous they sound blaming a party for this disastor or another but it is old. Any sane American citizen should see through the crap.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What channel and time does eddy come on? I'd like to hear it next time I'm in the area.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He is on the Clear Channel Radio Network.I get him on KFYR,Bismarck 550 AM from 8:30 to 11:00 during the week.He is on KFGO 790 AM, a Fargo staion also.Those 2 stations can pretty much be heard state wide.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Ron Gilmore...WRONG. His view changed largely because of a chance meeting with his current wife at a Fargo 'soup kitchen' for the homeless and due to the way the Repubs kept screwing the American farmer. Truth of the matter is the people who are putting his show on the air APPROACHED HIM about doing a national show...he NEVER shopped himself around or had aspirations of doing this. I happen to know these things because I have a family member who has worked with Ed for many years. Your post is nothing more than inane,baseless BS Ron.

Stevepike...WRONG. Im not sure if youre talking about his national show only or not. I do know that his morning show NEVER screens. His afternoon show DIDNT screen either to begin with...if that has changed its news to me. If he does screen on that show then I stand corrected. There isnt ANY national show(besides his)that DOESNT screen anyway. At least Ed enjoys debating those with opposing views...when is the last time you heard such a thing on the Rush show or ANY righty love fest??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Rush and all the what you call "right wing" shows I listen to put opposition views to the front of the line because it makes for an interesting show. The main goal of talk radio is to be interesting, build up the listener base and then sell advertising for big bucks , its a business first and foremost. Which is the real reason there aren't any National liberal shows they just can't attract enough listeners,to be profitable and selfsustaining. Which is probably why Eddy had to swing to the middle if he was left wing, he probably understands the business aspect of it full well. Its also why Liberal Democrat politicians are always complaining about talk radio, there isn't any that support their viewpoint. As for the republicans screwing the farmers just how do you justify that statement after they just passed the biggest farm bill ever?? Lets have some facts...


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ed Schultz can be heard on the internet. His web site is www.bigeddieradio.com. Now, you should be able to hear him, even in Georgia! There you go Bob. The conversion will start once you start listening to big Eddie. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks, I'll certainly give him a listen  the internet sure is amazing. I love it.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ive heard this clown on an occasion or two and my impression has been is that he is a loud,classless overbearing arrogant jerk. And on top of that he is a dunce on the issues as evidenced by the callers that do know their stuff all he can do is talk over them . Big time wannabe, Rush and Hannity dont have much to worry about. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Ive heard this clown on an occasion or two and my impression has been is that he is a loud,classless overbearing arrogant jerk."

A perfect description of Limbaugh,Savage,and Hendry.Especially Savage and Hendry. uke:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It was his morning show that he was screening on. It surprised me that he was but he mentioned something about personal attacks on him. Not sure if he stopped since I have not been able to listen to him for a couple weeks (of course that is not all bad either).


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good article on Lib radio
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/31/busin ... &position=


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

bob,

"No one is promising things they can't promise,'' Mr. Franken said. "But it appears to me that from the other people that are stepping up, the financing will be in place.'' He added: "Imagine how we're going to do when we know what we're doing.''

Priceless eh?

It ceases to amaze me how two "comedians" are the voice of liberals. I mean seriously, a guy from Saturday Night Live and a lady from The Daily Show. Oh and then there's big Eddie which is yet to be determined what entertainment he'll bring. I could definetly see Eddie as a star on MAD TV. Heck, he's usually angry anyways....hee hee hee.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I was skeptical of Ed at first to, when some friends of mine who are way to the left of me carried old grudges against him. But even then I had to admit from calling in and talking to others who had as well that I none of us were ever screened. There has been one nutso lady in Fargo who has a tendency to call all the time, she's not annoying because of her extreme rightness (this is still ND!) but the fact that she just wants attention any way she can get it. If you follow the local media you know who I mean - the clue is HPR editorial page.

I have to say that after I contacted Ed about a military issue he kept getting back to me, going out of his way to keep me updated, by both email and phone, and this was after he had the national show started up, so I have to say that he's still in touch with his NoDak roots. Yes, he has gone harder left recently, and I'm sure some of that is also ratings driven, but like Ken said, at least we get to hear a different perspective on the radio.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ed's on from 2 til 5 here in the Twin Cities. I only get to hear him for about twenty minutes from 4:40 to 5:00 on the way home from work. Once in awhile I will listen to him over the internet if I think of it during the afternoon.

He said, the other day, that they do not screen calls on the show. I tell you, people call up and they thank him profusely for being on the air. People really seem to be thirsting for some radio talk that balances all the stuff that Rush puts out.


----------



## shuter (Mar 9, 2004)

There are some very good information/political/morality shows on the radio that never seem to get mentioned. My current favorite is Larry Elder. I also listen and learn from Michael Medved, Laura Ingram, Michael Reagan, Dennis Prager and Others. You may find their shows on the net.I subscribe to XM Radio to get these programs so I can balance the constant liberal bias on Network T.V. and A.P., U.P.I. That feed all smaller papers on the major issues.

shuter


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

[email protected] "liberal bias on network tv"!! Get a clue. I can tell youve NEVER worked in a NEWS ROOM. I HAVE! There is NO BIAS in the news...they find a story and they run it...period. There is FIERCE competition for stories and they dont all get together and CONSPIRE to put down REPUBS or ANYONE for that matter. If they think the people wanna hear it theyll run it. Nobody in NETWORK TV NEWS is SLANTING anything or holding anything back for the fear of BEING SCOOPED and LOSING VIEWERS. They strive to TELL THE TRUTH. If you dont like the truth then it must not reflect on your views or your political icons very well huh.

Wake up and open your mind! I pity any MORON who needs a fat,racist JUNKIE like that DOLT Limbaugh to THINK for them. Gee...I wonder why his wife is divorcing him?? Even after they had to kick his racist rear off of ESPN(how he got there to begin with is a mystery) and his little bout as a PILL JUNKIE some FOOLS still consider him CREDIBLE! Yes...a VITRIOLIC,BIGOTED, ADDICT is just who I want to get my POLITICAL INSIGHT from.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Holy crap, there baggy, which bag a weed did you fall into. Good grief all you have to do is watch just a little TV and see that it is terribly bias, Eddie can't side on a issue to save his arse, another big wind bag with some dem money behind him, go to the dem national web site and see who he is parked right next to, AIR AMERICA.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Geez, Bagman, you sound like you are auditioning as Eddie's replacement when he can't make his Friday afternoon show because he is heading up to Lake of the Woods to go fishing.

I do agree with you though. It has been pretty well documented that the so called 'liberal media' dropped the ball and was pretty soft on the Bush administration after 9-11. If they had been so far left, they would have been much tougher on the administration at the time. So maybe the 'media' is more neutral than the right wing propangadists would have us believe.

It is nice to hear some on the radio like Big Eddie that are willing to take on Rush, Hannity, O'Reilly, Ingraham and the evangelists. It is indeed fresh air radio.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

My favorite professor, a long time conservative who still has a Bush-Cheney 00 bumper sticker, once told me in a class that while "the majority of reporters may be liberal, the majority of publishers and media outlet owners are conservative, and this has enough of an evening-out effect to show that there really is no "liberal" media." He also pointed out that anyone who still believes that old spiel (or thinks that Fox news in "fair-and-balanced") really either doesn't know or just doesn't _want_ to know. My roommate is a big fan of Fox News, and he laughs at people who call it non-partisan; he likes it exactly becasuse it is partisan, how obvious can it be? By all means, if you disagree w/ Ed, fine, but calling him another example of the "liberal-media" when his format, radio, is dominated by conservatives, well that's just plain ignorance.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

southwest,

I couldnt' disagree more. If you are trying to tell me that the liberal media is over ran by conservative I'll sell everything i have and put it up against you in a bet. Check out the Drudge Report. They have factual statements and true sources/research behind a study on liberal vs. conservative. I know the Drudge is favoring a right side more but this article/study they have is the truth. They actually put down respectfull sources. However, I probably shouldnt' give them much credit since it would pretty easy to come to an accurate conclusion that the media is more liberal.

My lord. I mean Michael Moore and his movies??? You'd be amazed to know what he bends and manipulates. In his Bowling for Columbine film he puts in his film that he bought a gun and walked out of the shop with it that very minute. When, in fact, he under went all the background info etc and got his gun weeks later. However, to make it look different he lied about it. Seriously...the mass media power of movies in unbelievable. Most movie stars make me sick now and gull dangit i loved watching movies but after hearing some of the crap from some of my favorite actors/actresses i can't even enjoy their movies now. ONe that comes to mind is "Runaway Jury". Oh my what a bunch of crap.

Now for Big Eddie. Today he is going on Fox News (after of course he complained and whined he couldnt' get on because he was liberal). He said and I quote "I'm going to bash North Dakota". Why? Well apparently there is 600,000 of us calling his show and bashing him. He says he won't take North Dakota callers anymore in his national show because all we do is bash him. Jesus Ed, I have never called in to your show but now I get labeled a basher and am told by you that this state is worthless etc. Don't forget what made you Ed. It was North Dakota. I lost repect for you today and you won't get it back....


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh yeah. I think it was the Washington Post (didn't catch quite which major news outlet ran it so I apologize i was wrong...but never the less it was a major outlet) put out a story that Gephardt was Kerry's running mate. Well, hows that for getting the facts right?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

SWF

Ed is not anytning but a left wing pocket mouth piece. He is simply amazed that anyone from ND would call his natiopnal show and rip him. Simply put we for the most part see things from a concervative view point. Now that can and has been bad for the state.

I am in WI visiting friends Madison is the little San Fransico East of the Mississippi. Ed has increaed the stero type about people from ND because of his comments and lack of depth on subjects that get brought to the table on the national level.

The term dependecy intelligence describes ED's shows. He no longer speaks his orginal thoughts as he is cast in a mold required to beat the drums for the Dem's. On his morning show he has stated that his afernoon program is to be a DEm mouth piece.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Ron, isn't it the cold hard truth.

SWF. I couldn't let myself rest so I finally dug up the article I'm talking about. This is done by folks just like you were talking about. Read the authors and the sources.

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache:tC ... t%3F&hl=en

And it was the New York Post that ran the story on their front page only to find out the real truth that Edwards was chosen. Makes me giggle. Hee, hee hee...ha ha ha...what a bunch of BEEP.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Buys a house in Mott and a cabin up in Lake of the Woods. Eh?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Nilsmaster -

How do you bring Michael Moore into the conversation about mainstream media? Please don't include him in the same category as the New York Times and Washington Post.

First, he's not a journalist. 
Second, he's not objective.

He's got a point of view and he made his statement - just like all the other left and right wing media personalities.

By the way, how would you classify the Fargo Forum and the Grand Forks Herald? Are they left, right, or what?


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Micheal Moore was brought in by the majority of liberal media. They support so much of what he says and I might add Edwardo was too. No, he is not a journalist and that is exactly why it bothers me. His movies get so much support from "certain" supporters. He has truths but the majority of it is lies. Why would he want to sabotage himself. If he'd just report truths it would be fine but he doesn't. But what is really bad is that astounding numbers out there believe it all as truth. They'll vote for Kerry just because of this film.

I don't know...maybe I'm not giving people enough credit. As for the Forum, Ed says that the Forum is die hard right. So I have to believe Ed. He knows all. As for the Hearld I don't know. I use to read it quite a bit when I went to school at UND but to be honest I didn't get the feel of left or right. With any news paper there's way to much negative focus.

I'm sorry but Ed really angered me when he started in on North Dakota. We are losing youth he says well no wonder now. Take advantage of the good ND gives and go elsewhere. No, I give credit to more youth than most. They go to school for their interests and professional desires. Some jobs just do not exist in certain states. If people want to stay in North Dakota they must choose a career that can be found in the state. If not, the move. Ed, he can't find what he wants I guess...it won't be long and he'll be gone to another state where his kind will listen and agree with him. More and more I hear "I guess we agree to disagree". I thought that's what he wanted but I guess not because he can't handle it.

I got off the track again. Sorry. I've never been so ticked before and I don't think it all through. What is the Hearld? Liberal or Conservative? Maybe you should ask what the state is, liberal or conservative? The answer is certain but yet we have democrat senators and representatives. Why is this? Seriously, I don't know.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

So, what you are saying is that you don't know if the Forum and Herald are liberal or conservative in editorial philosophy. Is that right? Then, they must be neutral. Wow, neutral media. That's good.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

No. I agree with Big Eddie that the Forum in editorial aspect may lean towards the right (I was just using poor sarcasm with Ed's comments). For the Hearld, I'm telling the truth. I didn't really see much when I was there for college. I don't read the Hearld nor Forum any longer.

I'd like to know what editorials are turned down and which are not. That would make me decide better.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Southwest Fisher said:


> My favorite professor,.... once told me in a class that ...... there really is no "liberal" media." He also pointed out that anyone who still believes that old spiel (or thinks that Fox news in "fair-and-balanced") really either doesn't know or just doesn't _want_ to know. ......


Ya, every professor has it all pretty well nailed down, don't they?
They are usually correct, aren't they?

Wrong.

First, you have to separate "news" from "commentary". If you are comparing O'reilly (commentary) to Brokaw (news) then you've failed to even understand the basic issue.

(I have no idea about Eddie - is he the loud guy I heard/saw at a G&F meeting last fall? He's got a radio show? Good for him. Is that economic development?)

M.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

MRN, I was talking about the entire Fox News organization, not one commentary show on it. Also, I just don't get what got you so ******. I made a point that a Republican professor felt that the whole story of "liberal media" was BS, and I get a reply like this:

"Ya, every professor has it all pretty well nailed down, don't they? 
They are usually correct, aren't they?

Wrong. "

Excuse me, but WTF?! WHat kind of reply is that? Where did I state that every professor is usually correct? I'm not sure what you're going for here. Your comment about seperating news from commentary was very insightful and a good point, but the preamble to that point sounded like something from Jr High. Is my anecdote that offensive? I'd hope not.

Nils, I beg to disagree, Moore has papers and witnesses (other than his crew) to confirm that yes, he did get the gun that day in the bank. Background checks don't take that long, what with the FBI quick search database in place. When I bought my old lady a 20ga it only took five minutes, if that. I applaud your link, but it's also been proved that by doing Lexis-Nexis searchs of the year before the 2000 election not only did the media overwhelmingly report about Bush than Gore but the vast majority of it was favorable. The media went easy on Clinton, then they went easy on Bush, it works both ways. ABC/Disney: The owners and board members give over 80% higher to Rep than Dem. For FNC and owner Rupert Murdoch the percentage is quite a bit higher. And say what you want about CNN, but they give us Bob Novak whom outed an undercover agent just to teach her husband a lesson about keeping his mouth shut and not telling the truth about what he saw! That a-hole should be tossing salad behind bars, he's a Go**am traitor, but he's still on CNN every night. Of course, we are way of topic here, but that's how it usually goes.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, I will just have to go find a viable source instead of just trusting my polly sci buddy. Never know, the guy has filled me full of crap before.

What about Moore cutting Rice's quote off and making it sound like totally opposite of what was heard and recorded in the congressional hearings?

I don't know. I'll see it but I sure won't waste my time going to it at a theatre. All I'll do after is research every bit of it and get the truth to what I can and agree to what he may have right. There's nice surround systems and big BIG screens. Watching fake movies is more entertaining. Heh heh heh. But I suppose...I should go to work a bit more so I can take friday off and start scouting for my muley buck tag! Badda BING!


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Ooops I did it again.

I believe this to be an accurate depection as it will be published in the National Review.

http://www.davekopel.org/Terror/Fiftysi ... it-911.htm


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

It's not insightful, this is very old "news". Debate on the topic is pointless without recognizing this basic distinction. The news should be factual and unbaised. Commentary/editorial opinions are essentially biased. Hannity doesn't pretend to be a reporter, and network anchors should stop being commentators while claiming to be unbaised reporters. If you doubt a left-bias in network newsrooms read Goldberg's book.

Offensive is your rhetorical technique. You mention your professor as "an appeal to authority" as if he has some access to truth that others do not. The technique is something like, "This well informed authority figure knows what he's talking about and he believes such-and-such, so you must be wrong." I am contemptuous of the opinions of the "academic elite", and of those who proffer these ivory tower opinions as support for a position in a debate.

M.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

What gives your argument it's substsance? Why is Goldberg to be respected and trusted but not the other "info-tainers" such as Conason whom have disputed his claims with their own facts and experiences? What about David Brock, for that matter? You make a good point about the differences between editorialists and journalists, but then you destroy your own argument by using Goldberg as your example of bias, when there is no way to prove that he is without said bias in his account.

I also differ from you in that I don't feel threatened by people whom have taken the time to learn and educate themselves. Again, why must your arguments be so ingratiatingly half and half? Must be some advanced technique that only you can both employ AND understand. You make a good case about myself using an "appeal to authority" but then you follow it up by saying that you are "contemptuous of the opinions of the "academic elite"" as if the desire to educate oneself deserves a negative connotation. Or is is that there is a subgroup of educators out there whose actions or beliefs cause them to be classified as this academic elite, and somehow my professor's comments have unwittingly placed him amongst this elite? Either way, we'll probably just have to agree to disagree.

Nils, where will you be going after the Muleys at?


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

Sdubs,

I'll be in 4B ranging from Squaw Gap to Trotters. Who really knows for sure? Heading for Medora this weekend with the fam and might do some scouting on Saturday/Sunday. Hope to be out bowhunting this August or I guess pretty much September to do some more scouting. I wasn't really planning on getting lucky for this drawing. Perhaps I should just think bad every year and it'll be the winning trick. I didn't plan on vacation etc for this whole thing but I ain't complaining a bit! We'll be camping with old school pole tent they way it should be. Can't wait...I wonder how many times I'll say that before season roles around? Please, PLEASE snow six inches and stay about 25 degrees with minimal wind every day I'm able to hunt


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Nils,

I'll probably go thru Medora this weekend on my way out to Camel's Hump to see if the bite's any better than last month when I was home.

4B huh? For Muley buck that's a pretty good zone, I can talk to some guys that I used to work with out there in the oilfields, they scout the badlands bucks all summer long!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You don't have to trust or believe Goldberg, just understand the content of his very simple thesis. I don't claim that Goldberg is without bias - he's been both journalist and opinionist - and puts forth a very charitable form of the idea.

As for Brock, perhaps Christopher Hitchens has the funniest opinion of him: http://www.thenation.com/doc.mhtml?i=20 ... s=hitchens


> Meyer Schapiro, one of the moral heroes of the democratic left, once said that Whittaker Chambers was incapable of telling a lie. That might well be phrasing it too strongly, but I have now been provoked by curiosity into reading Brock, and I would say without any hesitation that he is incapable of recognizing the truth, let alone of telling it.


You don't even have to believe Hitchens - this is an opinion peice, not a news piece, seeing the difference? He sure is funny to us uneducated folks. As Taggart says: "Gol- darn it, Mr. Hitchens, you use your tongue prettier than a twenty dollar 'Ho'".

No, its not a subgroup - I despise pretty much all of them. Ya, I probably do feel threatened by you educated college guys, and its even worse when you educated guys flout it in my face. Ha! Ya, we'll agree to disagree - for me "Because Professor X says so" is a useless argument, you can believe the opposite.

M.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN wrote



> No, its not a subgroup - I despise pretty much all of them. Ya, I probably do feel threatened by you educated college guys, and its even worse when you educated guys flout it in my face.


If that is not the most ironic statement written on this website I don't know what is.

 :wink:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Irony - Socratic irony - Sarcasim - Sardonic - I get them all mixed up.
What can you expect from an underfunded public education system?

M


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"I guess irony can be pretty ironic"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

MRN,
You must sit at your computer and laugh to yourself for hours. You get more entertainment from this website than most will ever know.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

GG,
I don't know how much enjoyment MRN gets, but I got a good chuckle out of that. But MRN, talk sh** about anyone EXCEPT for Professor X, if it wasn't for his X-Men this world would have been destroyed many times over!! Besides, the guys a parapalegic, not nice!

I hope that wasn't "flouting" my education, I am only a junior in a small state university, although I did get a good blue-collar education beforehand, which has taught me a lot that a classroom never will (and vice versa).


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

SWF,

You've been a pretty good sport about this - I was mostly harrassing you for the humor of GG and folks.

But, I am serious about not believing anything your Professor says, instead understand the reasons he has for saying what she/he did- that's education.

Also, I have a hard time understanding how anyone could believe the media is not skewed left - but I have a hard time understanding how guns cause crime, why folks doubt evolution, and why anyone cares so little for their precious time on earth that they would waste it watching a Micheal Moore film. But we'll have to disagree college boy.

M.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

MRN,
You claim that you're not "officially" educated, but you believe in evolution? Sounds like some kind of education to me. By the way, some of the smartest guys I ever met didn't even have a HS diploma, I just have no problem with those with the PhD either.

I understand your feelings about wasting precious time, some guys waste theirs arguing on internet forums, what a**holes...uh, wait a minute, I gotta go fishing.

-College Boy

Now leave Professor X the hell alone!


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

MRN,

Don't know if you remember me but good to see we are on the same side


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

SW,

Hit the Hump up? I golfed the Bully and WOW what a course! The bad part was I developed a stinking pull half way through my round. No idea where it came from but it killed me because there is a lot of trouble to get into out there. Perhaps my mind was fading because I'd catch myself looking off to the right or left looking for prime tree stand locations. Oh my, oh my. Please let it snow in November. Please, pretty please!!!!

Won't need to ask you to make any contacts. Plenty of grasslands and I've made a few contacts from the past. However, if you know someone just ansy as all heck to get a buck fevered young lad on a bigen let me know :roll:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Will do, I may hear something. I didn't make it to the Hump because Belfield had an all-school reunion last weekend, talk about a good time, but I was in no shape for anything Sunday AM. 
I still have some catching up to do before I hit Bully, from what I hear someone w/ my obvious ball-control issues would go through 2 dozen balls on that course. So it was worth the exorbitant green fees? Have you tried South Heart's nine yet, real fun little course?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just reaed something about 4B? If I had anywhere in the US to hunt that would be it. I try to make it out there for atleast 5-10 to hunt every year. Weather it be bowhunting or rifle hunting (If im lucky enough to get a tag every 2 years :wink: ) Im probablyy going to scout last weekend in Sept. But that is still pushung it. Maybe Ill take a little hike back 3 miles into my honey hole. OR where the big boy lives. He has a 8-9 inch drop tine on coming of his main beem on the right side of his antlers. AHHHH I cant wait until deer season.









I LOVE THAT COUNRTY!!!!!!!!!


----------

